# 105 to Ultegra



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it worth upgrading my 105 components to Ultegra 6700 components? If so, do I need to do it all at once? Can I do my derailleurs first and then the shifters later? Also, what is the difference from a GS and SS rear derailleur? How can I tell what derailleur is on my bike now? Any information would be great. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Para8291 said:


> Is it worth upgrading my 105 components to Ultegra 6700 components?


Define "worth". Will anything mechanically really improve? No. Will it be lighter? Yes. It depends on which 105 you have, too.



Para8291 said:


> If so, do I need to do it all at once? Can I do my derailleurs first and then the shifters later?


See above. It depends on which 105 you have. If you have 5600, no. 5700, yes.



Para8291 said:


> Also, what is the difference from a GS and SS rear derailleur?


GS=mid cage
SS= short cage



Para8291 said:


> How can I tell what derailleur is on my bike now?


Look at it. A short cage is obviously a short cage. If your 105 bike is a triple, it has a GS. If it's a double, it's probably a SS.



Para8291 said:


> Any information would be great. Thanks.
> 
> Rob


Y'elcome


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the information. It was really helpful. I currently have the 5700 group. I also have a double in the front. I'm just looking for a little smoother shifting when riding. Could I just switch out my rear derailleur and keep the shifters? I really don't care that much about weight. Hell, I'm 6'1" and 200 pounds. Thanks.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Para8291 said:


> I'm just looking for a little smoother shifting when riding. Could I just switch out my rear derailleur and keep the shifters?


You could, but it wouldn't do a thing for you. "Upgrading" derailleurs is basically a waste of money. They all work fine. Shift feel is primarily determined by the internals of the shifters, the condition and adjustment of shift cables, and the design and condition of chain rings and cassette cogs.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

wim said:


> You could, but it won't do anything for you. "Upgrading" derailleurs is basically a waste of money. They all work fine. Shift feel is primarily determined by the internals of the shifters, the condition and adjustment of shift cables, and the design and condition of chain rings and cassette cogs.


^ This.

The only worthwhile upgrade IS the shifters. The derailleurs are pretty much the same, except for weight.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

So pretty much when people upgrade they are only shaving weight. Thanks for the information. Looks like I'll take the cheap way out and try better cables. Thanks.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

New cables and new shifters. Can I run Ultegra shifters with my 105 (5700) derailleurs?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Para8291 said:


> So pretty much when people upgrade they are only shaving weight. Thanks for the information. Looks like I'll take the cheap way out and try better cables. Thanks.


It's not just the cheap way, it's also the smart way. You know how to sell a so-so bike to a beginning cyclist? Put a shiny Ultegra rear derailleur on it.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

A 105 equipped bike properly tuned, shifts just as well as a Ultegra when properly tuned.

If your having issues with shifting, its more than likely an adjustment issue, unless you have a boat load of miles on the bike and have not taken care of the bike by letting dirt/debris get into the cables.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Para8291 said:


> *New cables and new shifters*. Can I run Ultegra shifters with my 105 (5700) derailleurs?


Yes, you _can_ run 5700 derailleurs with 6700 shifters, but from a cost/ performance standpoint, in this instance I see little payback in upgrading shifters. 

IME beyond simple adjustments, shifting problems commonly occur when the cable hangs up along its path either at the shifter, in the housing, at the ferrules and/ or stops, among other areas. If that's causing your issue, checking the path (by section) is apt to yield better results than simply upgrading components, especially given that yours are new.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Ultegra shifters might "feel" a little better from slightly better quality internals, but it's a hell of a cost just to get that. Shifters are one of the most expensive items on a road bike.

Not worth it, IMO.

Try going with some good quality cables like Yokozuna.


----------



## jaybee64 (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know if this is helpful but I recently changed out a Tiagra group for an Ultegra group. The difference all around is very noticeable to me. Way more refined in every sense: shifting, braking, the feel of the crank. That being said, I don't thing the difference between 105 and Ultegra would be as noticeable or justify the cost.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

wim said:


> It's not just the cheap way, it's also the smart way. You know how to sell a so-so bike to a beginning cyclist? Put a shiny Ultegra rear derailleur on it.


This also

You know how to sell a mid-range bike to a wanna-be enthusiast cyclist? Put a shiny Dura Ace rear derailleur on it.  And I bought it  hahaha


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Keep in mind that part of the satisfaction of an upgrade comes from the new parts being well, new. Quality difference aside, much of the improvement comes from fresh cabling and adjustment. For the cost of the component upgrade you'd do better to upgrade your wheels. That's something you'll really feel.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yesterday I brought my bike to a different bike store. I had them install new Jagwire Race cables and they also tuned up the bike. What a difference!!!!! I don't know if it's the cables. if this mechanic was a whole lot better or a combination of the two but my bike is really smooth now. 

Thanks for the help and input everyone!

Rob


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Para8291 said:


> Yesterday I brought my bike to a different bike store. I had them install new Jagwire Race cables and they also tuned up the bike. What a difference!!!!! I don't know if it's the cables. if this mechanic was a whole lot better or a combination of the two but my bike is really smooth now.
> 
> Thanks for the help and input everyone!
> 
> Rob


Could've been one or a number of factors contributing to the problems, but I'm not surprised at this outcome. Many think that upgrading components is the answer, but IME care in initial set up/ adjustment is key to how well drivetrains will perform.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> See above. It depends on which 105 you have. If you have 5600, no. 5700, yes.


Why wouldn't 5600 derailleurs work with a new Ultegra shifter? 1989 105 derailleurs should work with current Ultegra shifters.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I have the prior generation 105 and 6700 Ultegra on my two road bikes.

I like the ergonomics of the 6700 (not an issue for you if you have the most recent 105) quite a bit more and the crankset is clearly better/stiffer....though I'm not claiming the crankset being of much higher quality is actually doing anything for me. I definitely don't feel the new Ultegra shifts any better so with that being your reason to upgrade I'd skip it. They both shift perfectly.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i currently have sora shifters, tiagra rear der, and 105 cranks and front der. should i just keep this set-up or should i switch everything to 105s? or better yet, switch everything to ultegra? i was told that i would need a 10speed cassette and new chains if i switch to 105 or ultegra. also, my lbs right now is working on swapping my aluminum bike's wheels and components to a carbon frameset. I was thinking of upgrading my wheelset (cxp22 ro ksyrium elite) first before I upgrade the drivetrain.


----------



## boberic (Jun 1, 2010)

If you're paying a shop to swap everything to a new frame and considering parts upgrades along the way you probably should instead be looking at a new bike (or a well cared for used one). What kind of a deal are you getting on that carbon frame?


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i bought the frameset online (fuji).


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

It's not really an upgrade until you go full Dura Ace. Having said that - adjustments make a huge difference on how your groupset functions. If everything is well adjusted, there is very noticeable difference between the groupsets beyond Ultegra. But best back for buck upgrade is wheelset and tires.


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

i bought a sora equipped bike and rode it well tuned for 100 miles before upgrading to used 5600 shifters, FD, RD, cassette and new chain. I notice a difference. smoother shifting, better ergonomics. 
Previous bike had full Ultegra. I noticed more difference in the wheelset Alex 500 vs Mavic Aksium than 105 vs Ultegra.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

On one bike I have Tiagra shifters, 105 rear derailleur, Dura Ace front derailleur, Ultegra cranks, and SRAM cassette. It shifts beautifully.

The other bike has Dura Ace shifters and derailleurs f&b, and there is very little difference in the shifting. The only thing I really notice is front shifting is a bit better on the DA.


----------



## iebobo (Jun 23, 2006)

I upgraded from 105 5600 to Ultegra 6600 years ago and didn't notice a difference. I don't think I'll make that mistake again.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

iebobo said:


> I upgraded from 105 5600 to Ultegra 6600 years ago and didn't notice a difference. I don't think I'll make that mistake again.


Me too. Identical result.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

It is my impression that some 105 equipped bikes are assembled with low quality cable housing. I swapped out the cables and performance increased dramatically.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

looks like i could just go with 105's all the way instead of upgrading to an ultegra or sram force. it's gonna be a lot cheaper for me since i already have 105 cranks and front derailleurs on my bike. also, the 5700 series have integrated shifters now - no more cables sticking out.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll tell you what. I was ready to spend a bunch of money on upgrading my 105 components because I was looking for smoother shifting. Instead, I listened to a bunch of people on here and upgraded my cables. I bought the Jagwire Pro cables and had it tuned up. I paid something like $33 dollars for the cables (all 4) on Ebay. My bike shop charged me $15 for a tune up and labor for the cables. The best $48 I've spent!!! 

Since I didn't waste my money Ultegra components I bought a new wheelset, cassette, Garmin Edge 500 and pedals.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

You guys are the reason the economy sucks. Communists, all of you! When given the chance, you ALWAYS upgrade! Buy, buy, buy! Spend, spend, spend!

It's the American way. Now go to your LBS and put Dura Ace on that Walmart bike.


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

On my older bike I replaced the 105 chain with an ultegra chain and it was much better in shifting


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I swapped out my 5600 105 parts for Ultegra 6700 parts recently. The main reason for swapping was I wanted the under bar tape cable routing (5700 has that but was not available at the time). I did my swap over in phases and here is what I noticed. The 5600 RD shifted absolutlety no different than the 6700 RD (even though I swapped in a 6700 crank & 6700 chain at the same time). I do feel (I can't explain why) the 6700 crank added something (my stock bike had a FSA Omega crank not a 105). The RD was no different. 6 months later I swapped the 5600 shifters for new 6700 shifters. From a functional standpoint the 6700 shifters shifted no better than the 5600 shifters I replaced. That being said they do "feel" noticably better. They just feel more refined. I think the biggest difference was switching the RS-10 wheels for the Ultegra 6700 tubeless wheels. So to summerize, after switching out every component from 5600 105 to 6700 I think the biggest bang for my buck were the 6700 wheels. Following at a distant second were the shifters & crank. The 6700 RD, BB, FD, Chain, DuraAce cables did not seem to make much of a difference.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Para8291 said:


> Is it worth upgrading my 105 components to Ultegra 6700 components? If so, do I need to do it all at once? Can I do my derailleurs first and then the shifters later? Also, what is the difference from a GS and SS rear derailleur? How can I tell what derailleur is on my bike now? Any information would be great. Thanks.
> 
> Rob


Not worth it. Many Ultegra people are pretentious. They believe that it's better than 105 but that they were smarter because it shifts as well as Dura Ace for less money. Both are false. I upgraded one of my bikes from 105 to Ultegra and another from 105 to Dura Ace. Both were a waste of money but the Dura Ace actually showed minimal improvement. Ultegra should be marketed as "105 SL." Seriously, other than slight cosmetics and weight, there is no difference. The same can be said for Dura Ace but in my 24 years of cycling, Dura Ace has always had a serious edge in terms of durability from my experience. I was going to say do it because I thought you had the 105 5600 group. 5600 was good but the new 5700 is better in terms of ergonomics to an a lot of people. Since you already have the new 105, it's not worth getting 6700 unless you think that you need to upgrade. 5700 is freakin sweet.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

wim said:


> You could, but it wouldn't do a thing for you. "Upgrading" derailleurs is basically a waste of money. They all work fine. Shift feel is primarily determined by the internals of the shifters, the condition and adjustment of shift cables, and the design and condition of chain rings and cassette cogs.


+2....:thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cyclesport45 said:


> You guys are the reason the economy sucks. Communists, all of you! When given the chance, you ALWAYS upgrade! Buy, buy, buy! Spend, spend, spend!
> 
> It's the American way. Now go to your LBS and put Dura Ace on that Walmart bike.


Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------

